# 2 Pigeon eggs need help!



## PDY55 (Apr 22, 2012)

I found two pigeon eggs in my bathroom and there was a pigeon incubating them.After about 5 days the mother flew away and never came back.I have been keeping them warm with a heating pad, and i candled them but I dont know if theyre alive. I'll post the pictures of both the eggs shortly but i dont know what to do now. Help will be welcomed.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly if the pigeon is not there the chance is little to get them hatch. But if you succed, the hatched ones make again little to no chance to survive the first cricial weeks without the pigeon.

How did she come into your house, your bathroom, and managed to lay two eggs ?

Did she did come in unnoticed or you encouraged her.

What scared her to leave that way?


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

I am sorry to disappoint you too... Getting the eggs to hatch shouldn't be that difficult, if you just keep them at the right temperature, but it's incredibly difficult to raise baby pigeons from day one, especially if you haven't done that before.

If they don't hatch, it's just a couple of eggs that didn't hatch... but it's very painful to lose the babies...

You can read this post. But in that case some people, coincidentally also from India, tried to help a baby that was already born...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is extremely difficult to raise babies from day one, and most people really aren't prepared to put in that much time and effort. It takes constant commitment and time. Usually the poor babies end up suffering and then die anyway. Better to just let them go, rather than to put them and yourself through that. If she left, then it would make more sense to just get rid of the eggs. Not like they are already hatched or anything.

Did you really not realize that pigeons were building a nest in your bathroom? You didn't find them until after she had layed 2 eggs and was sitting them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PDY55 said:


> I found two pigeon eggs in my bathroom and there was a pigeon incubating them.After about 5 days the mother flew away and never came back.I have been keeping them warm with a heating pad, and i candled them but I dont know if theyre alive. I'll post the pictures of both the eggs shortly but i dont know what to do now. Help will be welcomed.


The place she picked to lay her eggs was not so good as Im sure people have to go in there allot.. I would toss the eggs and not let them nest in there any longer. The pair will find a more appropriate place to nest Im sure.


----------



## PDY55 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your great advice but i had let them nest there since there has been another pigeon nest in my house and both of the eggs hatched,grew, and flew away when they were old enough.Anyways, the pigeons can come in the bathroom window because we have a shaft which is common to all the bathrooms and so most of the building members have ended up with pigeon nests in our apartments. It just feels wrong to let the egg go when it has developed so much.I candled them again and found that one is dead but the other one is at day 10 or 11.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PDY55 said:


> Thanks for all your great advice but i had let them nest there since there has been another pigeon nest in my house and both of the eggs hatched,grew, and flew away when they were old enough.Anyways, the pigeons can come in the bathroom window because we have a shaft which is common to all the bathrooms and so most of the building members have ended up with pigeon nests in our apartments. It just feels wrong to let the egg go when it has developed so much.I candled them again and found that one is dead but the other one is at day 10 or 11.


If you want feral pigeons nesting in your house then things like this can happen ..esp if the birds are scared off the nest allot(both cock and hen sit the eggs). IMO I think the pigeons would do better NOT to be in a humans bathroom, sounds unsanitary for both parties.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

PDY55 said:


> Thanks for all your great advice but i had let them nest there since there has been another pigeon nest in my house and both of the eggs hatched,grew, and flew away when they were old enough.Anyways, the pigeons can come in the bathroom window because we have a shaft which is common to all the bathrooms and so most of the building members have ended up with pigeon nests in our apartments.* It just feels wrong to let the egg go when it has developed so much.*I candled them again and found that one is dead but the other one is at day 10 or 11.



Letting it go is actually kinder than what they usually end up going through when an inexperienced person tries to raise them from day 1. So many things can go wrong and the baby usually ends up suffering needlessly and eventually dying. Why put something through that? It really would be better to just let it go.


----------

